# Shop Cabinets



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well after a lot of work I finally got all of my shop upper cabinets finished, just missing the knobs. They are all hung on a french cleat, seems to work really well.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

They look very nice. and with the glass doors, hunting for something is so much easier.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Benzilla (Apr 8, 2016)

Those look great! Like conifur said, so much easier to find anything!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

So nice…great to be able to see what is inside while still keeping the dust off the items.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Repeat oops


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice work. 
May I suggest you post this under the "projects" heading?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is a sweet set up!
I would like a similar set in my garage shop
Unfortunately, I don't have enough wall space (too many windows) or time to make beautiful cabinets like those.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are very nice cabinets and will be a great addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

They look great - would love to be able to make something like that - thx for sharing


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve, the cabinets are another first rate addition to tour show place shop. Well done!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Excellent work on the cabinets


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

They look great. Nice job.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Looking great Steve. You will enjoy filling those.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve, your going to love those clear doors! Your cabinets look much like mine and I also used a French cleat. I like mine so much I'll be adding 3 more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice! Come build some for me!


----------

